# My GS Keeps Panting. Why?



## GSDog

He keeps panting mostly all day and not cause it's getting warmer outside. He did it even in the house during winter and outside too. He has water as he wants so its not that either. We cut his food down also cause he's only 6months old and weighs 83.5lbs. He's going to be one of them king GS. The only thing I see is when he exercises. I power walk him mostly everyday 4-5ks a day or he goes to the park to play with his buddies and he gets all excited. So when I come home after one of the events he pants all night non-stop. He eats Orijen for adults (wildfish) so he can stop growing too fast and he gets about 4 cups a day but now I am putting him to 2-3cups a day. I know he's a pup and should eat more but Orijen has all what a dog should need. So I believe its he's a bit too chunky. He is not fat at all. He runs fast and started to jump in the back of the car on his own. Before you had to give him a lift up in the car. Now he does it on his own. Thank god! Anyhow, I was just wondering if any of you guy's GS does the same thing? 

cheers


----------



## DinoBlue

Question. Is he a gsd or a King Shepherd?? If he is a king shepherd the heavy panting is normal.


----------



## JKlatsky

My dogs are panters too. It just seems to be what they do unless they're sleeping. But, I would keep an eye on it. Panting in dogs can mean any number of things...including heat, pain, and anxiety. 

We had a WGSD that would pant excessively during thunderstorms and when we were getting ready to leave the house (She had seperation anxiety) and when we'd get home there would be a puddle where she was laying while we were going, she panted and drooled the whole time we were gone.

As a side note, good for you for keeping him thin, especially if he's such a big boy. It will be much healthier for him in the long run. You should have a waist on the dog, and a tuck by the back legs, and I know I like to be able to see the last rib on my dog. My 80lb guy only eats 2 cups a day of food in addition to his training treats, so don't worry! As long as he doesn't look like he's starving, he's not! 

I let my dog jump into the car now he's 14 months old, but I still lift him out. Jumping and the impact from that can be hard on a growing puppies joints, once again especially a large puppy. Most trainers in agility and Schutzhund won't start training any kind of jumping until the dog is 18 months old.


----------



## GSDog

He's a German Shepherd But the way he is growing he will be huge. (a German Shepherd and a King, isnt it the same just that the king is bigger?) Right now im looking at him and hes trying to get to the cat and when he runs after the cat he pants. When he runs after the cat, or goes for one of our walks or park he pants..right now he's just laying down and not panting...he hasnt done anything yet.. I live in canada so it isnt extremely hot yet. And no i dont see the last 2 ribs on him...he's 27in tall, 83,5lbs. He usually takes almost 5 lbs in 10days but now with the adult food he took from our last weigh in 3.5lbs in 2 weeks..so that is good and its working...he went to the vet about 2 months ago all was well...just his size but i cant shrink the poor thing either...i leave him jump in the car cause its one kind of exercise that will help him too...but when its time to come out he just slides out..lol...its a hatch back focus...so its not that high...if i would use the truck that would be different..


----------



## DinoBlue

Actually no, an GSD and King Shepherd are two different breeds. A King Shepherd is gsd mixed with Malamute and Great Pyrenee, it's just a fancier name for a mutt (designer breed). (I have a "king" but I like to refer to him as gsd x). Because of his size he tends to pant a lot more then my gsd's. And I do have to watch him a lot more when it gets warm outside since it seems he gets hot a lot faster then my gsd.


----------



## GSDog

No, he's a pure GS and no mix whatsoever. Just that I was told also by the vet he will be about 120lbs GS. I thought when you say King meant a bigger GS that's all. Well we learn everyday!







thanks


----------



## Barb E

Wow, he's HUGE








What's his pedigree?


----------



## BowWowMeow

How warm is your house? Mine pant when it's warm outside. It's perfectly normal.


----------



## GSDog

It's not warm in the house right now the heat is off. I have a funny feeling he's one of them that needs to be outside in the snow. But now the snow is gone.







for me but for him









will keep an eye on him thats all i can do

What's his pedigree? It would be important if my GS was in shows or breeding. But in my case he's not going to be in either. For us he's just part of our family. Our new baby. His dad is a S/R and the RCMP and Police here in Montreal uses the father often from what I understand. The mother use to be in shows but now is breeding. Mom is bigger than dad. Dad is from the German line. Thats about it from what I know. Like I said, papers is just papers for me. We just love our big boy.


----------



## wrenny

Mine pants a lot but hes happy doing it.


----------



## Barb E

Dante too is my well loved companion so I understand what you're saying.

I was just curious about the lines because your pup is so big at such a young age 









Since I got Dante I have not turned my heat above 68 degrees, that seems to be the temp that is his happiest.


----------



## DianaM

Your pup is monstrous for his age! He will be way over standard, not a good thing and yes, you cannot change it but you need to be very careful in managing this condition. It's VERY good you don't have him jumping in and out of vehicles, especially trucks, at this age. His weight and age will mean that major jumping could exacerbate any possible joint issues. Were the parents hip certified? If not, please be very careful of his joints. Even if they were, due to his size it is something I'd be concerned about. Dysplasia is genetic but environmental conditions can play a big role in how it develops. If you cannot see his last two ribs, easily see a "waist," nor easily feel the ribs, he needs to lose weight. Any extra ounce on such a large dog will hurt, so make sure to keep him lean. If people on the street say he's too skinny, ignore them. Obviously you don't want him so skinny that you can easily feel his spine and hip bones nor see every single rib, but here is a good example of a dog in good condition:

http://www.eurosportk9.com/ourdogs/galant/galant26.jpg

You can see where his ribcage ends, you can easily see a skinny waist, and you can also see this boy's got MUSCLE! 

http://www.eurosportk9.com/solddogs2006/bard/bard1.jpg
Another good example! Obviously if your dog has a thick coat or a long coat, it will be harder to judge. But do remember that any extra weight on such a large dog could cause potential health problems so do try to keep him at a lean, muscular, healthy weight.


----------



## 3K9Mom

With such rapid growth, I wonder if pain is a reason for his *consistent* panting? 

A trip to the vet seems to be in order. If he were my pup, I would bring him in for a complete check-up. There are other health issues of which panting may be a symptom. I am thinking that orthopedic issues is the most likely, but a thorough check-up is prudent.


----------



## Dinahmyte

I agree with the previous poster. I think I would take him in for a check up. Better safe than sorry. When I first read the post I thought about dogs that are in pain or uncomfortable that pant a lot. He is a very big boy at his age. You should look into getting his hips xrayed too.


----------



## GSDog

hes been to the vet all is well...hes a healthy boy...hips are good and so are the parents hips...and grandparents...

nothing is wrong just that hes big...we got him at 6 weeks and then kept putting on almost 5lbs a week...when he was 5months we switched him to adult food..he got big before the adult food...he was on IAMS got rid of that crappy food to orijen wildfish..he runs fast and plays none stop in the dog park....and with my brother's GS they both play none stop and that can be all day long...cant say much but he's just a big boy...started small and grew or growing big...he's not gaining as fast anymore maybe 3lbs every 2 weeks so hopefully it will stop..


----------



## chruby

> Originally Posted By: GSDoghes been to the vet all is well...hes a healthy boy...hips are good and so are the parents hips...and grandparents...


How do you know his hips are good??


----------



## GSDog

we were getting him neutered but the vet said its better to have his hips checked out first...ok...after taking an appointment to have him neutered a few months later, we decided not to do it cause he's growing too fast and we thought we should let him grow properly before getting him neutered...the vet still recommended to get him neutered but we don't. I found that the vet was a bit too eager. he's not 7 months old yet. Ive read a lot on the net about neutering. Im not against it at all...from what ive read in here and other places, it would be better to wait till he's a bit older...and the breeder recommended it also to wait a bit...talking about hips gone to neutering...lol


----------



## Cathygirl

HI,
I have 2 shepherds that are 120 lbs. They are from the same parents. I know they are large for there standard, but they are also big boned. Tank is 4 and Max is almost 3. Neither one pant like you are talking about, but my 65 lb girl does as she has high anxiety. I can also feel there ribs. I feed them Canidae dry food and have cut back there intake to try to get them to lose a little weight. They never limp, have never had any health problems, run and play very hard and are my babies. But, yes they are very large.


----------



## middleofnowhere

This really is a question for the vet. My old girl the vet decided was panting too much. Turns out she has a heart murmur. Get him checked to be sure it's normal.


----------



## onyx'girl

Your vet running lab tests could tell you what may be going on. I miss so many of the members who chimed in on this thread who no longer post. Their knowledge and experience....priceless


----------



## JShiffler

My Opie is a panter too. He's a pretty big boy at 6 months


----------



## RoXyBeaR147

DinoBlue said:


> Actually no, an GSD and King Shepherd are two different breeds. A King Shepherd is gsd mixed with Malamute and Great Pyrenee, it's just a fancier name for a mutt (designer breed). (I have a "king" but I like to refer to him as gsd x). Because of his size he tends to pant a lot more then my gsd's. And I do have to watch him a lot more when it gets warm outside since it seems he gets hot a lot faster then my gsd.


I think you have the breeds incorrect here. I searched this breed out of curiosity of what it was and it's neither of those two. It is a Shepard mixed with another Shepard hence why it's a King "Shepard". 

*King Shepard: *The King Shepherd is a dog breed developed from crossing German Shepherd Dog with Shiloh Shepherd and long-coated European lines of German Shepherd in the 1990s.


----------

